# Tips for toning arms



## kr51mcc (Apr 1, 2009)

What sort of exercises should I be doing to tone my arms they are fairly big in my opinion but are lacking in definition.

I have been doing bicep curls and increasing the amount of reps

Thanks Chris


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

If your arms are fairly big and you want more definition in them, go on a diet and lower your bodyfat.


----------



## kr51mcc (Apr 1, 2009)

H22civic said:


> If your arms are fairly big and you want more definition in them, go on a diet and lower your bodyfat.


I'm doing that too,


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

people are taking the Pi$$ as there is no such thing as toning.

If you can't see definition, and you weight train, then you are FAT. Thats all there is to it- definition comes from low body fat levels, assuming you already weight train.

There is no magic exercise- biceps curls, triceps (skull crushers, dips, close grip bench) all work- if you have no arm definition you are very fat, if you have arm definition (and shoulders) but no abs you're averagely fat..


----------



## stokey-leroy (Mar 29, 2011)

Woohoo I'm only averagely fat...


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

stokey-leroy said:


> Woohoo I'm only averagely fat...


Hahahaha. Boooooooo I'm more than averagely fat!!


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

you cant tone one area. decrease your boydfat!! and your arms will look more toned


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Guys lets humour him...

Mate, just do high reps with really light weights - weighted starjumps, dancing lunges, bouncing calf raises etc, all with 2kg dumbbells. This will bring out all the tone; it'll tone the **** out of you...you'll be so toned!


----------



## stokey-leroy (Mar 29, 2011)

Try doing Zumba too - my missus does it and shes toned...


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I hate being averagely fat.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

stokey-leroy said:


> Try doing Zumba too - my missus does it and shes toned...


I forgot about Zumba... if I do it.. will I get hard abs from all the thrusting, and get a hot bazillian chick with abs too????


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> I forgot about Zumba... if I do it.. will I get hard abs from all the thrusting, and get a hot bazillian chick with abs too????


Bazillian? Is that someone from BAZIL? 


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

give it time witht he diet and higher reps, whats your training routine for your arms


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

You need to get some fish and a rice cake down you mate!


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> Bazillian? Is that someone from BAZIL? 


pmsl!!!!!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

get yourself a swiss ball and have special k for breaky, luch and dinner

do the washing up standing on your toes


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> Bazillian? Is that someone from BAZIL? 





austin84 said:


> pmsl!!!!!


HAH! i was just running that Zumba infomercial through my mind... all that gyrating... i've thought about it a BAZILLIAN times! LOL naturally i meant Brazillian zumba chick.... but then my mind went to brazillians generally (as the "hair style") and um... can barely type... tight forearms...


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

TONEING are you serious lol??

lower your overall bodyfat there is no such thing as spot reduction....


----------



## stokey-leroy (Mar 29, 2011)

Try Oxy - thats a damn good spot reduction cream. You can even get the ones that put a barrier over it like a little umbrella for it.


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

try shake weights. or just do loads of tricep kick backs. 50 x 5 or until you just cant w**nk no more!


----------



## rookie112 (Dec 14, 2010)

get on the treadmil you averagely fat fvck


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

ive hear to get toned all you need to do is take winstrol like smarties, train only chest and arms in the gym everyday 5 times a week than do no pct what so ever.


----------



## rookie112 (Dec 14, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> ive hear to get toned all you need to do is take winstrol like smarties, train only chest and arms in the gym everyday 5 times a week than do no pct what so ever.


x2 Worked for me, i swear.


----------

